# Jemand der die Closed Beta von PLAYERUNKNOWN'S BATTLEGROUNDS spielt?



## Bunny_Joe (11. März 2017)

Falls ja, jemand Lust auf ein paar Runden zu zweit?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y0DhWQM40XQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

